# Daten aus Programm auslesen



## ewe52 (30. März 2009)

Hallo Forum,

ich bin neu hier und weiss noch nicht ob ich hier auch richtig bin.

Mein Problem:

Ich habe ein Traidingprogramm welches mir in Chartdarstellungen Kurse von Aktien, CFD's u.a. realtime in verschiedenen Taktzeiten (1,2,5,10 min, 1 h, 1 Tag usw.) anzeigt. Die Anzeige wird mit exakten Zahlen und Uhrzeit in einem gesonderten Fenster dargestellt.
Das Programm ist von mir ordnungsgemäß erworben und ich bin registriert (schon allein wegen der realtime-Kurse notwendig).

Mein Problem:
Zur Erstellung eines eigenen Handelssystem benöttige ich die Kursdaten in einem von Excel auswertbaren Format (.csv, .txt).
Dies ist aber, laut Aussage der übrigens sehr guten Hotline, vom Programmhersteller nicht vorgesehen. Ich könnte die Daten lediglich aus dem Chart manuell abschreiben.

Ich benötige die Kursdaten für einen Zeitraum von 2 Jahren im 10 min Takt, d. h. über 35.000 Datensätze im Format
TT:MM:JJJJ/hh:mm/OPEN/HIGH/LOW/CLOSED

Meine Fragen:
1. Ist mein Ansinnen überhaupt machbar (Aufwand)?
2. Wenn ja, welche Richtung müsste ich einschlagen?
3. Wie stellt mann fest in welcher Programmiersprache ein Programm geschrieben ist?


Beim Programmieren habe ich bisher nur in VBA einige Kenntnisse. In VB habe ich bisher zwei Übungsprogramme geschrieben, allerdings ist es schon wieder 2 Jahre her und der Kollege in der Firma, der mir dabei geholfen hat, ist ersatzlos gegangen. Das Programm (VB5) hätte ich aber noch zur Verfügung.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

mfg


Erich Wenzel


----------



## ronaldh (31. März 2009)

Wenn Dein Programm nicht über eine Export-Schnittstelle, d.h. eine Schnittstelle zur Erzeugung externer Daten, verfügt, kannst Du das im Prinzip vergessen. Die Abfrage interner Datenströme zu analysieren ist in der Regel sehr aufwendig, und erfordert in den meisten Fällen, gerade wenn diese Daten verschlüsselt sind, auch tiefgreifende Kenntnisse.

Und da der Hersteller Deines Programms ja offensichtlich auch die Daten liefert, kann ihm nicht daran gelegen sein, diese Daten frei verteilbar zu machen, da die Datenaufbereitung für ihn sicherlich auch mit Aufwand verbunden ist.

Aber vielleicht bietet der Hersteller des Programmes ja auch eine Erweiterung an, mit der die von Dir zusätzlich benötigten Auswertungen machbar sind. Danach würde ich mich zunächst erkundigen.


----------



## ewe52 (31. März 2009)

Hallo ronaldh,
vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Laut Hersteller gibt es keine Schnittstelle und keine Erweiterung für das Auslesen der Daten.

Ich denke, dass die Daten ja irgendwie auf meiner Festplatte sind und an die wollte ich rankommen.

mfg

Erich


----------



## tombe (31. März 2009)

Ich glaub nicht das die Daten irgendwo auf der Festplatte liegen, diese werden wohl nur zur Laufzeit in dem Programm angezeigt.

Kannst Du nicht mal einen Hardcopy von dem Programm hier einstellen (Angaben/Kurse kannst Du ja überschreiben) nur damit man mal sieht wie die Daten dargestellt werden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ewe52 (31. März 2009)

Hallo Thomas,
danke für die Antwort.

Ein Hardcopy kann ich von zu Hause erst ab ca. 18:00 Uhr schicken.

Bis dann.

Erich


----------



## ronaldh (31. März 2009)

Hallo Erich,

selbst wenn die Daten auf der Festplatte zwischengespeichert würden, muss man doch davon ausgehen, dass dese nicht im Klartext vorliegen. Es kann natürlich irgendeine Standard-Datenbank sein, aber auch darin werden die Daten vermutlich in irgendeiner Weise über Passwörter oder Verschlüsselung geschützt abgelegt, falles es sich um ein halbwegs professionelles Programm handelt. 

Vielleicht klappt ja Thomas Ansatz, die Daten während der Anzeige sozusagen aus dem Bildschirm auszulesen. 

In jedem Fall hast Du Dir viel vorgenommen... 

Grüsse
Ronald


----------



## ewe52 (31. März 2009)

Danke Ronald, danke Thomas,

anbei ein Harcopy des Programmes.


mfg

Erich


----------



## ronaldh (2. April 2009)

Ich glaube, dass das Hardcopy nicht weiter hilft. Ich weiß auch nicht, was tombe damit nun genau wollte, vielleicht erzählst Du uns das noch?

Du kannst nun eigentlich nur gucken, ob sich irgendwelche Daten (z.B. im Programm- oder Datenverzeichnis des Programmes) beim Einlesen verändern, und insbesondere, ob eine Datei immer größer wird.

Wenn dies der Fall ist, kannst Du diese Datei mal woanders hinkopieren, und schauen, ob Du irgendwie daran kommst. Zum Beispiel, ob eine Standard-Datei-Extension verwendet wird, nach der Du dann googelst. 

Aber das ist alles nicht einfach, da die Daten vermutlich (wie schon oben erwähnt) nicht frei zugänglich sind. 

Grüsse
Ronald


----------



## ewe52 (6. April 2009)

Hallo Ronald,
hatte leider einige Probleme mit meiner Zeit. Deshalb melde ich mich erst jetzt.

Du hast wahrscheinlich recht. Mein Unterfangen geht wohl nicht auf.

Ich hab schon mit einem der Programierer sprechen können. Er hat bestätigt dass die Daten auf meinem Coputer in mehreren Dateien sind (je Anlage eine).
Mehr konnte ich ihm aber vorerst nicht abringen.

Ich werde mich nochmal mit Thomas in Verbindung setzen.

Danke erstmal.

mfg

Erich


----------



## ewe52 (6. April 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

kann man das Hardcopy irgendwie auswerten?

mfg

Erich


----------



## ewe52 (6. April 2009)

Hallo Ronald,
hatte noch was vergessen.
Bei den Dateiendungen haldelt es sich außer *.dll im Installationonsverzeichnis haupsächlich um unbekannte Endungen (cst, xic, log.1) unter Benutzer (Vista-Verzeichnis).

mfg

Erich


----------



## ronaldh (7. April 2009)

ewe52 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Ronald,
> hatte noch was vergessen.
> Bei den Dateiendungen haldelt es sich außer *.dll im Installationonsverzeichnis haupsächlich um unbekannte Endungen (cst, xic, log.1) unter Benutzer (Vista-Verzeichnis).
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, die Endungen müssen nicht zwangsläufig sofort auf ein bestimmtes Dateiformat hindeuten, in den meisten Fällen kann man als Programmierer beliebige Endungen vergeben.

Da kannst Du mal versuchen, die Dateien mit einem Hex-Editor anzusehen, vielleicht erkennst Du da ja was. Jedoch gehört auch dazu viel Erfahrung, um Ähnlichkeiten mit anderen bekannten Dateiformaten zu erkennen.

Dass tombe was aus dem Hardcopy lesen kann, halte ich für nicht sehr wahrscheinlich. 

Falls Du das professionell nutzen willst, dann ist der beste Weg, sich mit dem Hersteller auseinander zu setzen. Das kostet dann zwar, aber dies ist nun mal so (ich arbeite auch nicht umsonst...). Falls Du dies nur aus sportlichem Ehrgeiz heraus tust, dann such Dir lieber eine andere Aufgabe.

Ansonsten besteht natürlich auch immer noch die Möglichkeit, die Software zu wechseln. Ich bin sicher, dass es derartige Analysetools in größerer Stückzahl gibt. Da mit den Tools Geld verdient werden soll, werden sie grundsätzlich nicht billig sein. 

Grüsse
Ronald


----------



## ewe52 (7. April 2009)

Hallo Ronald,
danke für Deine Antwort.
Das mit dem Hexeditor habe ich bei einigen Dateien schon probiert.
Leider ohne Erfolg.
Das mit einem anderen Anbieter zu versuchen, ist richtig, aber ich bin leider schon hier richtig drin.

Dass man ewas aus dem Hardcopy auslesen kann, denke ich auch nicht, aber ich weiss nicht was Rhomas für eine Idee hatte.

Vieleicht fällt ja noch jemanden irgend ein Weg ein.

Vielen Dank nochmal.

mfg

Erich


----------

